# Corvette wheels



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

So does anyone know the offset and bolt patern of these corvette wheels?


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Corvette wheels (ArcadiaBBQ)*

there have been a ton of threads on the subject.... search?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Corvette wheels (bigmak)*

The internet is also an amazing thing im sure you can find those wheels online somewhere and they will tell you all you need to know about them.
+38mm offset
5 x 4.75in pattern
you can find them in a 17 x 9.5 at this website
http://customwheelsmarket.com/fr35079342.html
amazing huh


----------



## SpruceT (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Corvette wheels (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_The internet is also an amazing thing im sure you can find those wheels online somewhere and they will tell you all you need to know about them.
+38mm offset
5 x 4.75in pattern
you can find them in a 17 x 9.5 at this website
http://customwheelsmarket.com/fr35079342.html
amazing huh
couldn't you have helped without trying to make the guy feel like an idiot?


----------



## hayden (Aug 19, 2000)

There are a few sets of nice originals in 16X?? on ebay. One set looks like you could get for super cheap.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (hayden)*

I havent seen anyone rock these yet:


----------



## Delux247's1.8t (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Corvette wheels (ArcadiaBBQ)*

those would look hot on your ride


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Corvette wheels (Delux247's1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delux247’s1.8t* »_those would look hot on your ride

My ride


----------



## Delux247's1.8t (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Corvette wheels (EuroBurner GLI)*

was referring to bbq bout the 1st pic


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Corvette wheels (SpruceT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpruceT* »_couldn't you have helped without trying to make the guy feel like an idiot?

Im sorry but google has been around for a very very long time and people come on here and expect others to pull random crap out like that which he could have found himself in a matter of minutes. Those arent the type you wheels you find on here and it would take someone with vette knowledge to know that without searching themselves or the owner of that exact car. Common sense isnt the most difficult thing to master. Sorry if I made you feel like an idiot bro but honestly half the questions you have you can probably find somewhere else a lot quicker than the people on this board can answer you. Half the time all they'll do is reply with the word search atleast I gave you a starting point.


----------



## Delux247's1.8t (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Corvette wheels (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Im sorry but google has been around for a very very long time and people come on here and expect others to pull random crap out like that which he could have found himself in a matter of minutes. Those arent the type you wheels you find on here and it would take someone with vette knowledge to know that without searching themselves or the owner of that exact car. Common sense isnt the most difficult thing to master. Sorry if I made you feel like an idiot bro but honestly half the questions you have you can probably find somewhere else a lot quicker than the people on this board can answer you. Half the time all they'll do is reply with the word search atleast I gave you a starting point.

^^wow buddy get a life and stop being pissed at the world or stop posting , pick one
Edit-and for the record those wheels have been discussed here in the mk4 forum at least a few times.










_Modified by Delux247's1.8t at 5:34 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

I just wanted to post my p-chop


----------

